# Shutzhund anybody?



## t0nnn (Apr 1, 2009)

Does anyone do shutzhund? 

After talking to a lot of people about Cane Corso's I think we may try her with shutzhund (personal protection).

I know Corso's are bred for guarding and protection so why not do this with her? My uncle is a K9 Police officer and has a Belgian Malinois as is partner (yes partner, he has a badge and bulletproof vest...very cool). He recommended us a K9 trainer about 5 minutes from our house that specializes in shutzhund. He primarily works with German Shepherds and Mali's, but said he had worked with Corso's as well.

I was talking to him on the phone today and he charges $100 for an evaluation, and from there he will let us know if she is ok for the training. Only thing is, if we don't go with the training or she doesn't "pass" the evaluation we don't get a refund. He said depending on the dog it can take 4 months or even 2 years.

After he explained the training and what it's all about, what kind of dogs excell in it, I think Bailey may be awesome for the training.

So does anyone do this? Can you throw up an information on it, or some prices I should be excepting?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I have heard that it takes a lot, never done it personally. But if its something that you want in a dog and are willing to pay for it (if he is charging $100 just for the evaluation, you can expect to pay quite a bit for the actual classes). This type of training will change the way your dog acts on every account. If you enjoy the way she (?) is now, don't expect her to be the same dog after training. The change doesn't necessarily mean a bad one tho...

What I have seen on the internet is that it will cost at least several thousand dollars ~$2000...and upwards of like $40,000 

But I have no idea what to really look for with a good trainer with good methods and techniques.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Save your money. Personally, if I had a Cane Corso as a house pet (and they are cool dogs!) I wouldn't do it. They are excellent guard and protection dogs. And with a dog that size and look of intimidation, who would want to assault you? I have heard that it's quite expensive though!


----------



## Corinthian (Oct 13, 2009)

Schutzhund is a sport. You can find a club and they will tell you if your dog is a good candidate for it. Aside from the club fees, you decide how much you want to spend and how much time. They will help you train your dog and advice you, but you will be in charge of the training.


----------

